# Veterans, Just Curious



## Tony's Pens

I am curious how many military Active Duty, Reserve, National Guard, Retired or Disabled Vets are members of IAP. I am a disabled Vet and served in the USAF between 1981 -1985 Rank E-4. I fell off of an A-10 Jet Plane after an Ice Storm. 

I want to personally thank all Active Military and Veterans for all they do and all they have done and the sacrifices they and their families have made for this great country. Military personnel is what keeps this country "Free".

If you were in the military or presently in the Military will you please give a brief description of what branch, date served and you present Status and Rank if you feel comfortable listing it. This is so we all can Thank You for your service. :usflag: 


Thanks
Tony


----------



## Russianwolf

USN - Crypto Tech Interpretive Petty Office 3rd Class - 1995-1997 - Discharged for the "possibility of sleepwalking" per a doctor


----------



## Verne

USAF 58-62 SAC KC97G inflight refueling aircraft


----------



## renowb

Drafted in 71 during Vietnam. 11D20 Armor Recon Crewman. Served 2 years active duty, Ft Polk basic training, Ft Knox armor training and Ft Hood, TX. Also Army reserves during Desert Storm. Served at Ft Lewis, WA. Ft Douglas, UT.

Thanks to all who served!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Army National Guard 2000-2006
Our unit went overseas once and also deployed to help out with Katrina.


----------



## obone

US Army 69-70 Viet Nam 1st Cav


----------



## AceMrFixIt

USN, Fire Control(Electronics), Chief Petty Officer, Retired, 1982-2004


----------



## randyrls

USN;  Electronics Tech - Comm/Crypto;  Served 1966 to 1972


----------



## witz1976

USAR MP Served '99 - 01 E-3.  Thank you to all who served!


----------



## wolftat

U.S.M.C. '83-'08 never should have retired.


----------



## renowb

obone said:


> US Army 69-70 Viet Nam 1st Cav


 
I forgot, I was 1st Cav also! 71-73


----------



## Whaler

USAF 1957 - 1965 Technical School and Survival Instructor. Chanute AFB, Andrews AFB, Hickam AFB & Davis Monthan AFB.


----------



## Seer

USAF Combat ARms/Small Arms Marksmanship also known as a REDHAT 1979-1986 DAV


----------



## Rick_G

RCAF 1965-1975  Cpl.  instrument electrical Tech.


----------



## dogcatcher

renowb said:


> I forgot, I was 1st Cav also! 71-73



Also 1st Cav, C 2/7 68-69, 11B40, disabled veteran, drafted in 1967.


----------



## Russ G

1958 - 1992 19F & 19Z CSM Army


----------



## DavidSpavin

Does 15 years in the british Royal Air Force (1982-1997) count ?? I was a Synthetic Trainer Engineer (Flight simulators)


----------



## Smitty37

*HI*



Verne said:


> USAF 58-62 SAC KC97G inflight refueling aircraft


 I had a guy who graduated H.S. with me piloting one of those big boys in that time frame.


----------



## Kenessl

USAF 1980 -2000. Best job I ever had!


----------



## Smitty37

*USN*

USN, 1955-1959, ET2 39 months (Aug '56 - Nov '59) aboard USS Kenneth D Bailey DDR13.  Tin Can Sailor....only ship in the Navy, anything else is either a boat or a hotel.


----------



## leestoresund

Army
Southeast Asia
1963-1967


----------



## Gin N' Tonic

U.S. Army 1980-1984, 1990-1992 75th Ranger Regiment, 5th Group. Injured on duty.

Many thanks to all who have "stood post".


----------



## KenBrasier

USN  65-68, Machinist Mate, USS Nerus AS17 (Sub-Tender, seldom left port)


----------



## burr

USN 1992 Medical out of boot camp for prior back injury (I know it was short but not my choice to leave)
My Dad was USN from 57 to 69

Thank you to all who serve or who have loved ones that served.
I am only forty but my Great Grandfather on my Step Fathers side served in the Civil War!


----------



## Dudley Young

U S Navy 57-77 Signalman


----------



## KiltedGunn

US Army 84 - 92; 11H and 97B; SSG

And yes, David, that definitely Counts! 

THANKS to all Allied service personnel, past and present!


----------



## Longfellow

US Army-Korea-1953-1954-Combat Engr- 40th Inf Div and 151st Engr. Bttn-Sgt


----------



## sgimbel

USAF  1970 - 76. Imagery interpreter mainly SR-71, some F-4 and satalite, became an instructor.  Disabled now but not from the service.


----------



## Woodlvr

U.S. Army 1970-1978   Berlin Germany, Southern Germany, Ft. Knox, Kentucky. I volunteered for Viet Nam but being an only child to carry on my name sake I was sent to Berlin instead. Aviation electronics- I worked on rotary and fixed wing communications and instruments.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

US Army '80-'90. 
Airborne Armor (M1 Development Team), NBC, and was attached as a Drill Officer for the Marines. The Army allowed me to do lots of awesome stuff while in. Some civilian S2 work for them afterwards in many countries.

.


----------



## Tanner

Army National Guard 1978 - 1984, Medical Specialist, North Dakota National Guard High Power Rifle Team, Winter Operations Survival Instructor, Winter Operations Ski Instructor.


----------



## chiefgreen

Retired CPO Navy -Sep 65 - Aug 68 T-34's and F-4's USS Coral Sea & USS Ranger (WELCOME HOME men!), back in Feb 76 to Dec 94.  P-3's, F-4's transferred to F-14's, T-39G's, Staff Duty, back to F-14's - USS Forrestal and USS IKE!


----------



## buckobernie

US Army 1967-1970 809th ENGR.


----------



## smoky10

U.S.A.F. 1962-1966.One and two engine jet aircraft mechanic.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

2nd BN 5th FA  Ft Riley, Kansas & Neu Ulm, Germany 1982-1988  13E30

Don't miss it one bit.


----------



## B727phixer

USAF 75-80 1&2 eng jet mech---F-4's, C's, D's and E's.


----------



## Tony's Pens

Wow what great response we are getting in just a few hours. I guess I should have also ask that If you were in service in another allied country please also leave a post. 

Keep it up folks.

Believe it or not the A-10 I fell off of during the Ice Storm was in Central Louisiana. Safety was not on the top of the list when they ask us to climb on top of the A-10 Wing and sweep the ice off. Spent 7 days in the hospital and wound up having 3 back surgeries and a leg surgery.



Tony's Pens said:


> I am curious how many military Active Duty, Reserve, National Guard Retire or Disabled Vets are members of IAP. I am a disabled Vet and served in the USAF between 1981 -1985 Rank E-4. I fell off of an A-10 Jet Plane after an Ice Storm.
> 
> I want to personally thank all Active Military and Veterans for all they do and all they have done and the sacrifices they and their families have made for this great country. Military personnel is what keeps this country "Free".
> 
> If you were in the military or presently in the Military will you please give a brief description of what branch, date served and you present Status and Rank if you feel comfortable listing it. This is so we all can Thank You for your service. :usflag:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


----------



## diamundgem

Us Navy Sea bee's   1951-61    Phillipines, Kwag, kodiak


----------



## GColeman

U.S. Navy Chief Machinist Mate Ret  1980-2000 Carriers (or hotels as some have described) Indy, Coral Sea, JFK


----------



## diamundgem

did you know  The army calls their women wac's  the navy --waves  the marines - Bams'. We called ours Sea Bags


----------



## Akula

US Army
Senior Scout LRRP (Airborne)


----------



## ThomJ

Army 66-69 12B 11th Cav(919th Armored Eng) 39th Eng C Co
Went to the tropical paradise on the tourist plan, even had an RV to ride around in


----------



## renowb

I bet you what a M 113 is! I lived in those for a while.



ThomJ said:


> Army 66-69 12B 11th Cav(919th Armored Eng) 39th Eng C Co
> Went to the tropical paradise on the tourist plan, even had an RV to ride around in


----------



## ThomJ

I was on an M728............CEV


----------



## IPD_Mrs

M577 for me.  Oh and a Gamma Goat when working advance party.  Forget the nomenclature though.


----------



## panini

Thank you all for your service...


----------



## renowb

MLKWoodWorking said:


> M577 for me. Oh and a Gamma Goat when working advance party. Forget the nomenclature though.


 
I remember those Gamma Goats. They could go anywhere. Mostly M 113 personnel carriers and 551 sheridan tanks for me. I remember i was taking a dump down beside this hill and a gamma goat came roaring by me, scared the %$%T out of me!


----------



## USAFVET98

Man, I am so proud to have friends like all of you! Thanks to all who have served and still serving. USAF 1998-1998 served just under a year and was injured during a freak training accident!


----------



## AKBeaver

US Coast Guard, 1983 to present, Electronics Technician, Senior Chief Petty Officer, then went to the Darkside in 2003.  Currently a CWO3.


----------



## PTownSubbie

Enlisted in 1985 as a Nuclear trained Electrician's Mate.
Commissioned in 1998 through Officer Candidate School (OCS).
Served in Submarines (Silent Service) my entire career.

Still on active duty with 25+ years of service and counting!!


----------



## jasontg99

Navy (Electronic Technician). 1995 to present. Been stationed in Bahrain and Japan. Served on the USS Normandy, and USS Wasp. Still an E-6. Hopefully that changes tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## papaturner

US Army 1965-1967 Spec.5 West Germany.


----------



## Nate Davey

Active duty US Army 22 years, E-9, still in.


----------



## Dan26

USAF (Retired) E7 - 1986-2006 - Avionics


----------



## PaulDoug

USMC 1963-1966,  Chu Lai, VN 1965-1966

 Semper Fi


----------



## medemt

USMC Retired, 23 years, E-9, 
1976 - 1999

Thank you to all who have served, the families that support us, and especially those who gave their lives for this country.


----------



## chiefgreen

jasontg99 said:


> Navy (Electronic Technician). 1995 to present. Been stationed in Bahrain and Japan. Served on the USS Normandy, and USS Wasp. Still an E-6. Hopefully that changes tomorrow or Thursday!


 

Good Luck, Jason! However long it takes to make Chief, IT IS ALL WORTH IT! The best of luck to you.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak

I know this doesn't exactly count but i will be enlisting in the Military within 2 months of graduating high school and i will try to become a Marine and if that doesn't work out a navy  engineer will do me good as well.

To all who serve have served and have died serving you are honorable and noble people and i hope to join in your ranks and bring you respect and honor.


----------



## renichols

USAF Ret. (DAV) 77-97 suck and blow troop (Jet Mech) 
E4/EC,RC, KC 135, and T39 all 20 years at Offutt AFB (Omaha Ne.)


----------



## Tony's Pens

Good Luck, Rank is much harder to get now than in my days.




jasontg99 said:


> Navy (Electronic Technician). 1995 to present. Been stationed in Bahrain and Japan. Served on the USS Normandy, and USS Wasp. Still an E-6. Hopefully that changes tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## tim self

USMC 77-97. Aviation Ordnance.  Everything without ordnance is just a scheduled passenger flight.


----------



## alphageek

*Thanks all!*

Thanks to all who served... A special thanks goes out to my kid brother (rsx1974 here)... Hopefully he'll be back on here in another month or so, when he finishes his tour in Afghanistan.   He's active USAF and I have him to thank for introducing me to this site in addition to his service.


----------



## PenMan1

Tony's Pens said:


> I want to personally thank all Active Military and Veterans for all they do and all they have done and the sacrifices they and their families have made for this great country. Military personnel is what keeps this country "Free".
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


 

Tony: 
I couldn't agree more! I am Air Force. I love America and I love the AF.....

Now, with that said, I live directly over the "training area" for the Warner Robbins Homeland Security Emergency Response Path. I know that protecting our water supply and our hydoelectic supply is paramount.

BUT, the AF could send an e-mail to those of us who live in this area. When F15A's or F22's  fly 500 feet over the lakes at Mach II (NEVER ONE PLANE,ALWAYS AT LEAST TWO) it is a powerful force that screams DON'T F..** WITH US!

Unfortunately, I am on my third pair of underwear, today! THEY COULD LET A BROTHER KNOW THAT THIS IS AN EXERCISE AND THE TOWEL HEADS AIN'T ATTACKING!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bear-31

US Navy Chief Electronics Technician Retired 1985-2009


----------



## shawnmhill

DS1(sw/aw)/ E-6 from 1990-2000. Onboard USS Dwight D Eisenhower CVN-69 from 92'-97. Then instructor duty at the Navy and Marine Corp Intelligence Training Center until discharge. Had 11 full blown asthma attacks in  two months, and broke my hip in training accident. They finally said "you gotta go"! Now I'm a DV.

Thanks to all that have served. Wish our brothers and sisters had more support. Pray for our troops.


----------



## Dalecamino

USN '07/65-10/'66 Key West test & evaluation detachment (TEVDET) assigned to a landing craft with EOD divers. 10/66-03/'69 USS Nantahala (AO-60) Delivering fuel,ammunition ,stores and mail,at sea,nonstop until all ships in the task force were replinished. Yeh,some hotel! Those were the days.


----------



## jocat54

USAF !966 to 1974
E-5 (Staff Sgt)
Civil Engineering
Heavy Equipment Operator

Tony, That wouldn't be England AFB would it?


----------



## Tony's Pens

Hey my house is in Warner Robins and right in the flight path for Super Sonice test runs after maintenance. The Sound Barrier is broken at least 3 times or more a week. When I first moved here I just about had a heart attack each time the sonic boom went off. If someone has not experience a sonic boom, its like a 12 gauge shot gun going off 10 foot from where your are standing and never knowing it was going to happen. Now I barely notice it. Well at least I don't need a defibrillator any longer. I have learned to nail the pictures to the wall insteed of hanging them. This way they don fall off during the sonic boom. Look at the link below and I live right smack in the middle of the Sonic Boom flight path.

http://www.robins.af.mil/shared/media/ggallery/hires/AFG-070517-009.jpg




PenMan1 said:


> Tony:
> I couldn't agree more! I am Air Force. I love America and I love the AF.....
> 
> Now, with that said, I live directly over the "training area" for the Warner Robbins Homeland Security Emergency Response Path. I know that protecting our water supply and our hydoelectic supply is paramount.
> 
> BUT, the AF could send an e-mail to those of us who live in this area. When F15A's or F22's fly 500 feet over the lakes at Mach II (NEVER ONE PLANE,ALWAYS AT LEAST TWO) it is a powerful force that screams DON'T F..** WITH US!
> 
> Unfortunately, I am on my third pair of underwear, today! THEY COULD LET A BROTHER KNOW THAT THIS IS AN EXERCISE AND THE TOWEL HEADS AIN'T ATTACKING!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic

US Army Sep 74 - Sep 94, UH-1H, Mechanic, Crewchief and Tecnical Inspector as an E5, then UH-1H Pilot, Instructor Pilot, Maintenance Test Pilot and Night Vision Goggle Instructor. Retired as a CW3....Still run outside when I here the whop, whop, whop of rotor blades. 

Thanks to all who have, are now and will carry on the torch of freedom.......


----------



## Tony's Pens

jocat54 said:


> USAF !966 to 1974
> E-5 (Staff Sgt)
> Civil Engineering
> Heavy Equipment Operator
> 
> Tony, That wouldn't be England AFB would it?


 
You are absolutely correct. Alexandria La. England AFB. The base has closed and is now the International Airport and they have divided up the housing into Retirement Villages and Section 8 Homes. We go back their about twice a year to visit my wife's family. 4 years in Lousy-Ana, at least that is what I call it, was enough for me. Only thing good from there is my Coon-ass Wife. She can cook a mean Cajun Chicken Gumbo.

P.S. For those that don't know, Coon-ass is not a dirty word. It is the ethnicity of a true Cajun.


----------



## dogcatcher

Mr Vic said:


> Still run outside when I here the whop, whop, whop of rotor blades.



I was in the First Cav in Vietnam, made many a flight on the Huey, even have the Air Medal for air assaults.  When I hear a chopper I say "pop smoke", wait a minute and say "identify color".  When my son was little, he would comeback with "color red".  We played that game until after he got out of high school.


----------



## jskeen

USAF 1987-1991, 51'st tfw, Osan AB ROK, (that's K55 for those guys who were there the first time around)  Biomedical instrumentation - 91850.  Desert Shield/Desert Storm, 436 MAW, Dover AFB, DE


----------



## areaman

US ARMY 1976-1979 Microwave communications tech.


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Montana National Guard - 1970 through 1989 - 163rd Armored Cav - Ended career as a Major - no regrets on not making the 20, had other things going on in my life that were extremely important.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## dogcatcher

jocat54 said:


> USAF !966 to 1974
> E-5 (Staff Sgt)
> Civil Engineering
> Heavy Equipment Operator
> 
> Tony, That wouldn't be England AFB would it?



I landed at England AFB, August 1967, road the Army cattle trucks to Ft Polk, Tiger Land.  I "liked" it so much I went back in March, 1968 before shipping out to Vietnam.


----------



## markgum

USN, FTM2 SW; (Fire Control Tech Electronics, Surface Warfare)  1976 - 1982 DDG-37 USS Farragut.  People ask what was it like, I tell them put a wine bottle cork in the bathtub with a 3 year old and that is what I rode.  Tore up my knees, and they said time for you to leave the service. 
  Thanks to all


----------



## Jim15

US Army 1961 to 1965. Sgt E-5.


----------



## RichF

USAF Active Duty.  1992-??.  Currently in the KC-10.


----------



## Dustygoose

U.S. Army  1986 - 1991  E-5  31V Commo Tactical radio repair.  You can talk about us but you can't talk without us.


----------



## RichB

US Army, 1967-1969, Went to Korea, Hawk Missiles, ended as Chaplains Asst. Now retired.


----------



## mapletree

US Army  1961- 1964  Teletype repair  Ft Leonardwood,  Ft Gordon, Sacromento Signal Depot and 703rd Mt Bn Germany.


----------



## latelearner

U.S.A.F. 1971-1975


----------



## penhead

USAF looks kinda outnumbered so I'll pitch in:

USAF - 1968-1975
Airborne Weapons Tech / Spectre AC-130H gunships


----------



## DotDoc

US Army - '62-'83...VN 66-67, 71-72.  Infantry,Signal Corp.  And to think they spit on me in 67 in Cal.  Never been back.


----------



## ElMostro

US ARMY 1986-2008.  Retired and enjoying it...but still miss it once in a while.


----------



## marter1229

USN '62-'66  RD-3
Beach Jumper Unit 1 Coronado, Ca.
Hill 427 Danang '65-66
Chuli the day before the landing.


----------



## chiefgreen

Caden_Hrabak said:


> I know this doesn't exactly count but i will be enlisting in the Military within 2 months of graduating high school and i will try to become a Marine and if that doesn't work out a navy engineer will do me good as well.
> 
> To all who serve have served and have died serving you are honorable and noble people and i hope to join in your ranks and bring you respect and honor.


 
Caden, best of luck to you.  Make boot camp a bit easier on yourself, get in shape now; run, push-ups, run, pull-ups, run, sit ups and did I say run?  You will do it!  Remember nothing is personal you need to change how you think and do things.  Listen to what is taught to you.  If you go on line to the Marine site, it will tell you what to expect at boot camp - kinda - 
OOH-RAH


----------



## renowb

penhead said:


> USAF looks kinda outnumbered so I'll pitch in:
> 
> USAF - 1968-1975
> Airborne Weapons Tech / Spectre AC-130H gunships


 
Awesome gunships! I used to watch the helos at Ft Hood 71-73 let off their mini guns. I would hate to be under one of those monsters! The Spookys could really tear stuff up!


----------



## clayton717

Ohio Army National Guard 1988 - 1997  Engineers (heavy equipment operator/ truck driver)


----------



## burr

It seems that we have a lot of Veterans from the 60s and 70s, for those who were in the Service during that time, I am a designer for the company who bought the type certificate for the old CH54As and Bs.


----------



## dogcatcher

renowb said:


> Awesome gunships! I used to watch the helos at Ft Hood 71-73 let off their mini guns. I would hate to be under one of those monsters! The Spookys could really tear stuff up!



You should see how awesome they are when there was NVA an VC coming through the wire and those mini guns went to work.  Nothing but a stream of red coming down within a few yards of us.  They saved us more than once.


----------



## renowb

dogcatcher said:


> You should see how awesome they are when there was NVA an VC coming through the wire and those mini guns went to work. Nothing but a stream of red coming down within a few yards of us. They saved us more than once.


 
10-4 on that!


----------



## aweiss44

my father was a marine. served in vietnam as a crew chief on 53s, serving from 66-70, honorably discharged as a sgt.

nowadays he has formed a group of veterans and volunteers from all branches to restore an h34 (which had been in there squadron in country) from a junkyard piece of scrap to a fly memorial. here is there site if anyones interested.http://34restoration.org 
 from time to time they go across country to various air shows etc, but since  it's all non-profit and donation driven, they don't get to travel that much due to overwhelming operating costs.


----------



## aweiss44

DotDoc said:


> US Army - '62-'83...VN 66-67, 71-72. Infantry,Signal Corp. *And to think they spit on me in 67 in Cal*. Never been back.


 
so sad to hear these stories. same thing happened to my father. makes me sick to my stomach everytime I hear someone say it.


----------



## flyitfast

*Military Servce*

USAF(Ret) - 1960-1980 Comm/Crypto and Electronics Maintenance. Time in USA, Phillipines, Italy, and England.
Proud to have served with those at the time and grateful for those protecting our country in the present.
Wouldn't trade the experience for anything.
g.:usflag:


----------



## renowb

aweiss44 said:


> so sad to hear these stories. same thing happened to my father. makes me sick to my stomach everytime I hear someone say it.


 
Not to open up old wounds, but I had just got home from Basic training standing outside the Greyhound bus station in downtown Houston in my uniform when a car load of hippies drove by a shouted Hey Baby Killer!  Don't think that would happen nowadays, or at least I hope not.

People don't understand the sacrifices these soldiers are going through, not only them, but their families too. Whenever I'm in a store and see veterans, old or young, I walk up and shake their hand and thank them for their service.


----------



## Wildman

Wow thought was going to be the oldest man here, USMC 67-1993 retired MGYSGT.


----------



## ribanett

USAF 66-80,  68-71  AC-47D Spooky driver all over VN.  Drop a rack of MK-24 flares, come around and let the lightshow begin. I am proud to this day of the support all Spooky crews gave to our ground troops. 

I was never spit on, but in 69 in SF, a girl threw red ink all over my uniform and called me a "MF Baby Killer"


----------



## jasontg99

chiefgreen said:


> Good Luck, Jason! However long it takes to make Chief, IT IS ALL WORTH IT! The best of luck to you.


 
WHOHOO!  Finally!  I made it.  Thanks Chief.


----------



## Smitty37

*Ironic*



Tony's Pens said:


> Wow what great response we are getting in just a few hours. I guess I should have also ask that If you were in service in another allied country please also leave a post.
> 
> Keep it up folks.
> 
> Believe it or not the A-10 I fell off of during the Ice Storm was in Central Louisiana. Safety was not on the top of the list when they ask us to climb on top of the A-10 Wing and sweep the ice off. Spent 7 days in the hospital and wound up having 3 back surgeries and a leg surgery.


 
I had a first cousin who was the flight engineer on a B24 flying missions over Germany in WW II.  He finished 20 odd flights (I think 25 was where they sent you home) and the war in Europe ended.  He was returned to the States and was waiting to get assigned to the Pacific when the war ended.  Still assigned to Bombers while he was waiting for discharge, he fell off the wing of a B24 and was killed  October 1945...a month after Japan signed the formal surrender.


----------



## Smitty37

*Kid*



Wildman said:


> Wow thought was going to be the oldest man here, USMC 67-1993 retired MGYSGT.


Heck, you're just a kid.


----------



## Smitty37

*Aha----DLG-6*



markgum said:


> USN, FTM2 SW; (Fire Control Tech Electronics, Surface Warfare) 1976 - 1982 DDG-37 USS Farragut. People ask what was it like, I tell them put a wine bottle cork in the bathtub with a 3 year old and that is what I rode. Tore up my knees, and they said time for you to leave the service.
> Thanks to all


 
I remember that ship....joined the fleet as DLG-6 which was "Destroyer Leader"  although officially it might have been Frigate...I think eventually her homeport was Mayport FL which was my last homeport.  I was in the first Destroyer Division to be homeported there.


----------



## Lawrence Witter

US Navy 1965 - 1969, AT2 repaired ECM, radar, navigation computer and crypto stuff.  

I'm proud to say every generation of my family back to my great-great-great grandfather served. My ancestor joined the Union Army at age 45 leaving his wife and 5 children to tend the farm.

Tony, you and the country are welcome.

Larry


----------



## GColeman

jasontg99 said:


> WHOHOO!  Finally!  I made it.  Thanks Chief.



Are the board results out?  If your post means you are on the selection list congratulations.  

The hard part has just begun.  Ask the chief really means something.  It's up to you to now carry on the tradition of the mess.  It is not a light load.


----------



## chiefgreen

jasontg99 said:


> WHOHOO! Finally! I made it. Thanks Chief.


 
Now let the games begin!! You are about to begin one of the most rewarding, exciting and frustrating times of your life. CPO initiation. Tell your sponsor to send me and the other Chiefs here on the forum a page from your "book" to sign.  Have fun, be patient. You are (or will be soon) The Chief. You can't say “I am new”, you must have the answer or know where to go to get the answer. You will now have many new brothers that will come to your aid. How many times did you hear "Go ask the Chief"? You didn't hear "Go ask the Chief that has been a Chief for more than a year". "Take care of your people, they will take care of you"!

Find AceMrFixIt's sign on and look closely at his "avatar and sign of picture. They are on each one of his posts. You will soon know what the words on them mean. 

How I envy you Jason!

Please stay in touch


----------



## seawolf

USN 1972-1976. Tonkin Gulf Yaught Club. National Guard 1977-2000, Infantry, Combat Engineers, and Forward Observer.
Mark


----------



## jtdesigns

CPT, U.S. Army, Med Svc. 1994-1999


----------



## cbb007

Army 1968-71 VietNam 1969-70 (18 mo) Sp-5  If any of you visited Duc Pho I was the NCOIC of the food supply depot there.


----------



## dkarcher

TSgt, USAF 1978 - 1998 Avionics Tech, AWACS & Electronic Warfare Tech on F-111. Served in England and Saudi


----------



## chunky

U.S. Navy 1965 - 1990   13 years in WESTPAC.  Made Chief in 1977. Retired CWO4. 

Best life a guy could ever have!

Regards,
Don


----------



## TellicoTurning

Wildman said:


> Wow thought was going to be the oldest man here, USMC 67-1993 retired MGYSGT.



USN 1960-1964.. stationed on Guam and USS Finch DER328 out of SF/Treasure island.. Radioman 2nd...  I was discharged/separated 8 days after Vietnam was declared an "Official police action"... makes me a 'Nam vet by 8 days.. 

I was stationed on Guam with a Wildman..don't remember his first name now or where he was from...


----------



## WHSKYrvr1

USAF 1984-2004, Stationed in Panama for Operation Just Cause, Done time in "The Lick" in Turkey. After 20 Years, 7 Days and 3 hours as an Egress Tech I had to hang up my Hat.


----------



## oldsmokey

USN, 6-64 to 6-67.  IC-3.  Small world Ken Brasier, I was on board the USS Nerus, AS-17 at the same time.
Ellis


----------



## Chuck Johnson

USN - Fire Control Tech - 1962-1965 - USS Orskany CVA34


----------



## MDEdwards

I am a USAFRes MSgt, Currently serving in "an undisclosed location in Asia". Started in 1972 as an combat engineer and am now an Aeromedical Evacuation crewmember. Possibly the oldest flying med-tech in theater. Been in a lot of 'current events'.
Please don't forget that we are at war.
We will not forget September 11, 2001


----------



## Smitty37

*Memory Lapse*



TellicoTurning said:


> USN 1960-1964.. stationed on Guam and USS Finch DDR128 out of SF/Treasure island.. Radioman 2nd... I was discharged/separated 8 days after Vietnam was declared an "Official police action"... makes me a 'Nam vet by 8 days..
> 
> I was stationed on Guam with a Wildman..don't remember his first name now or where he was from...


 Ya must be gettin' old....USS Finch was DER 328.....


----------



## bruce119

USMC E-5 SGT Navy Base Phila., PA 1975-1981 Honorable discharge 6 yr. res. 2 year class C inactive.

Now this brings up a sour taste and a sore subject. I did not see any active duty during my time. The closest we came was the Iran crises and was on stand by but never called.

Now talk about a government plan. I did my time 6 years even reuped 2 years class C inactive. Got an honorable discharge never thought much of it about 15 years ago I go to buy my first house. The Realtor say you should have Vet. benefits WRONG turns out I don't qualify for any benefits at all. I even went to the vet admin back then to check. I have gotten copies of all my paper work saved in micro film.

Turns out that reservist that did there minimum 6 year time came up just short of the required time for benefits. Something like 10 DAYS short so if you were to just do 2 more weeks you would have qualified. Even if you were activated just once.

Now this is not my fault it was peace time (Thankfully) but this certainly was not explained to us. Now if I was in now you bet your but I would be over there. 

Talk about a government plan how many thousands that where ready, willing & able. and then forgotten.

Well that's my rant.

I am still proud to be a Marine oohraa
Oh I did boot at Parris Island back when they shot live ammo over your head and threw live handgrands.


----------



## rjwolfe3

bruce119 said:


> USMC E-5 SGT Navy Base Phila., PA 1975-1981 Honorable discharge 6 yr. res. 2 year class C inactive.
> 
> Now this brings up a sour taste and a sore subject. I did not see any active duty during my time. The closest we came was the Iran crises and was on stand by but never called.
> 
> Now talk about a government plan. I did my time 6 years even reuped 2 years class C inactive. Got an honorable discharge never thought much of it about 15 years ago I go to buy my first house. The Realtor say you should have Vet. benefits WRONG turns out I don't qualify for any benefits at all. I even went to the vet admin back then to check. I have gotten copies of all my paper work saved in micro film.
> 
> Turns out that reservist that did there minimum 6 year time came up just short of the required time for benefits. Something like 10 DAYS short so if you were to just do 2 more weeks you would have qualified. Even if you were activated just once.
> 
> Now this is not my fault it was peace time (Thankfully) but this certainly was not explained to us. Now if I was in now you bet your but I would be over there.
> 
> Talk about a government plan how many thousands that where ready, willing & able. and then forgotten.
> 
> Well that's my rant.
> 
> I am still proud to be a Marine oohraa
> Oh I did boot at Parris Island back when they shot live ammo over your head and threw live handgrands.




That's strange, I did my six with the National Guard and I qualified. Maybe things have changed since then?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

All these posts and CAV is MIA. So for those of you who do not know Cav has a little navy time. Wouldn't surprise me if his first duty station was on Old Ironsides. :devil:


----------



## chiefgreen

MDEdwards said:


> I am a USAFRes MSgt, Currently serving in "an undisclosed location in Asia". Started in 1972 as an combat engineer and am now an Aeromedical Evacuation crewmember. Possibly the oldest flying med-tech in theater. Been in a lot of 'current events'.
> Please don't forget that we are at war.
> We will not forget September 11, 2001


 

Thanks for still being there Mike!  Don't worry, here is one vet that will not forget and to remain thankful, and in prayer, for the troops serving and sacrificing today! It is a shame that people have to be reminded, "hey, we are still at war"  It happened once, I will do my best to not let it happen again.


----------



## chiefgreen

THANK YOU, TONY!  Your original question was an outstanding idea.  Look at the replies.  I am surprised with the number of troops, from this site, that are still serving.  To them, "thank you for your service, no matter where it is you are serving or what your assignment is, you are not forgotten!"  To the rest of us here, please keep our troops in your thoughts and your prayers.


----------



## slick

USMC 75-81, MOS- 345, Sgt E-5


----------



## JumpMaster

1982 - Present; LTC

Prior service as an Infantryman with the 82nd, a break in service for college, now a Military Intelligence Officer (let me break here for the obligatory, "Yes, I know it's an oxymoron" reply... ;-)

Twice to Iraq, once to Afghanistan, several shorter trips to Kuwait, and a sprinkling of Bosnia and Grenada thrown in for good measure.

Will be retired soon...HOOAH!

I am humbled to be acquainted with all the great service men/women on this site. Thank you all for your service!

Best,
Mike


----------



## bruce119

rjwolfe3 said:


> That's strange, I did my six with the National Guard and I qualified. Maybe things have changed since then?


 
The kicker is you were activated. As said in your post your unit was deployed and went over seas.

I was told even if I had been activated for even 2 weeks it would have qualified me. As it stands I was told that a standard 6 year reservist that was not activated comes up short bu about 10 days of total time to qualify.

Isn't that a pisser.

I was in El Toro, 29 Palms, Camp Lejeune. We where motor pool air-ground support. I was the refuler I would gas up all the generators and then set up gas station for the trucks.
.


----------



## hughbie

USN - Submarines 1981-2001 nuclear machinist's mate - retired E-6
USS James K. Polk  SSBN 645 
USS West Virginia  SSBN736


----------



## pen nut

U.S Air Force. Avionics Tech. Got out in March 1973. Last duty station was Keesler. Good luck to all.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Smitty37 said:


> Ya must be gettin' old....USS Finch was DER 328.....



You're right DER - Radar picket ship...  I still remember the service number, but I guess I forgot the ship number... we were part of the air early warning system ... under SAc command... when we got on station we answered to the Airforce... We would be stationed about 200 miles off the coast... steaming inside about a 200 mile circle... back and forth just watching the radar... once on station not a lot to do except fish... every chief on board had at least one line over the fantail... then I had to report every fish we caught.  

Most fun we had was when the Russians raided the Scripts Oceanography raft that was off San Diego studying the ocean floor.... they were trying to take the whole raft aboard when we came over the horizon... they got the tech data off the raft, but wound up dropping the raft and running.


----------



## AKBeaver

jasontg99 said:


> WHOHOO! Finally! I made it. Thanks Chief.


 

Will we be seeing any charge sheets from you?... interesting possibilities.  Congrats on making selection.  Remember to have fun and keep smiling!


----------



## nativewooder

61-65 USN USS Saratoga CVA-60.  Too many cruises in the Med.


----------



## MobilMan

U.S.Army--64-66  Enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## BobBurt

Canadian Military 1978 to 1998....Yep 20 yrs..Communications Branch....Loved every bit of it....Thanks to those that are serving now....VVV


----------



## Justdon83

Senior Chief Hospital Corpsman USN, Ret. 1965 - 1995. I served half of my career with USMC.  was on 3 ships, USS Halsey Powell (DD 686), USS Kretchmer (DER 329) & USS Piedmont (AD 17) 3 Hospitals, NRMC San Diego, NRMC Yokosuka Japan, NRMC Great Lakes Il.
I miss all the friends that I made over the years.

God Bless all of you who served.


----------



## Mr Vic

If any of you happen to be out Colorado way, head on up Cripple Creek for the "2010 Salute to American Veterans Rally". It's in it's 18th year and our way of sayin thanks! More info at http://www.theveteransrally.org/


----------



## ssajn

6 years US Coast Guard, Quartermaster on the USCGC Raritan. A 110 ft Ice Breaker/Search and Rescue boat.
7 years Army National guard, 1/121 FA. Fire direction control, Forward Observer, Sniper.


----------



## Mickey

USAF retired 1961-1986 Chief Master Sergeant (E-9). Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## sbwertz

I was in the Women's Army Corps in the early sixties, stationed at the pentagon, then at West Point.

I met my husband in the pentagon cafeteria, and we were married in Arlington National Cemetary Chapel.  

Sharon


----------



## louisbry

USAF, Communications Electronics Engineer and Peacekeeper Missile Command and Control Development, 1965-1985, retired Major. After the Air Force from 1985-2001 I worked as an Aerospace Engineer on the Peacekeeper and Minuteman Missile programs for Rockwell International and Boeing ( Boeing bought out my division of Rockwell).  Now I do woodworking.


----------



## GaryMGg

I've never been in the service.
I'm a civilian whose job includes keeping our warfighters safe.
Thank you all for your service to our country.


----------



## Smitty37

*Me Too*



TellicoTurning said:


> You're right DER - Radar picket ship... I still remember the service number, but I guess I forgot the ship number... we were part of the air early warning system ... under SAc command... when we got on station we answered to the Airforce... We would be stationed about 200 miles off the coast... steaming inside about a 200 mile circle... back and forth just watching the radar... once on station not a lot to do except fish... every chief on board had at least one line over the fantail... then I had to report every fish we caught.
> 
> Most fun we had was when the Russians raided the Scripts Oceanography raft that was off San Diego studying the ocean floor.... they were trying to take the whole raft aboard when we came over the horizon... they got the tech data off the raft, but wound up dropping the raft and running.


 
Well the reason I knew was because I was on a DDR near that time frame and knew the ship number you had up was way too low to be a DDR.


----------



## PTownSubbie

jasontg99 said:


> WHOHOO! Finally! I made it. Thanks Chief.


 
Congratulations Jason!!


----------



## CaptG

USN 1969-1973    aviation machinist mate reciprocating (ADR),  radial engine mechanic on T28's


----------



## HaskellG

usn 1958-1989 ret,agcm


----------



## renowb

sbwertz said:


> I was in the Women's Army Corps in the early sixties, stationed at the pentagon, then at West Point.
> 
> I met my husband in the pentagon cafeteria, and we were married in Arlington National Cemetary Chapel.
> 
> Sharon


 
Well Bless you Sharon! Thanks for your courageous service!


----------



## seamus7227

US Army 94-98 Tactical Satellite Communications Specialist/ Wire systems installer
                     MOS: 31U                                                      MOS:  31L
FT.BRAGG, NC     35TH SIGNAL BRIGADE  327TH SIGNAL BATTALION   C COMPANY


----------



## nava1uni

Never in the service.  Amazing how many military there are on this site.  Thank you to all of you for your service, support to each other by your service and for protecting peace and our democratic way of life.


----------



## Bownarroww

*USN*

U.S. Navy from 1988 to present. Electronics Senior Chief. Worked in subforce whole time. Also got Jason99 into Penturning and was his Chief for awhile. Congrats Jason.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic

chunky said:


> U.S. Navy 1965 - 1990   13 years in WESTPAC.  Made Chief in 1977. Retired CWO4.
> 
> Best life a guy could ever have!
> 
> Regards,
> Don



My father Joined the Navy in 1945 and put in his 20, 17 years of that were in the sub service. 2 of the subs he used to speak of were the Requin and the Sailfish. I still have his journal and I am amazed with all the places he had gone. He retired an E-7 (Navigator- Signalman).


----------



## MrWright

U.S.M.C., 1942-1946  Roosevelt's Marine Corp Raiders, Also 3d Marine Div., Iwo Jima Suvivor, 2 purple hearts, 85 years old and going strong.


----------



## Padre

Wow Mr. Wright, way to go!


Me: USAF: 1971-1979


----------



## run91

USN 1969 - 1981 Machinist Mate 1st class.


----------



## Snowbeast

I will chime in to this thread for my first post since my turning skills are nothing to brag about. (But I'm working on that!)

U.S. Army (Active, National Guard and Reserve) 1980 - 2003

Primarily Air Cav pilot and Aviation Operations Officer

It's interesting to note that I have been assigned to several of the places/units as others on this forum. Brings back many memories, good and not so good.

I will echo the sentiments expressed many times in this thread. Thank you all for your service, past and present, and remember those still in harm's way.


----------



## chuckw3

RCAF 1967-1989 WO aviation tech


----------



## mwenman

Sonar Technicain, Chief Petty Officer,  1982 - 2005


----------



## wiset1

A little late to the thread; however, here it is.  I'm currently Active Duty...I did 9 years of Active Air Force and then 4 in the Reserve.  In 2007 I came back in to finish my service, but this time in the Army.  I've been active Army for close to 4 years now and with my next PCS (DC) I hope to be able to stay in the States for a while and show my family what it's like being an American.

Best wishes to all, and to the VETS..."Thank You" for blazing the way for rest of us to follow!

Respectfully
Tim


----------



## Mike5753

USAF 67-70 Dyess AFB 10/67-12/68, Udorn RTAFB 1/69-6/70-, Chanute AFB 6/70-10/70


----------



## latelearner

USAF 1971-1976, SGT E-4, Texas, Colorado, England, Italy, Thailand
N.O.R.S. Control Specialist ( supply grunt )


----------



## dntrost

Thank you all for your service! My father was USMC for 26 years retired as E9


----------



## PMisiaszek

Navy 1961-1998     Yes, 36 years, 5 months, 24 days.  Enlisted to Captain  QM Carrier, Minesweeps, Destroyer, Law School, retired JAG


----------



## jocat54

Wow this thread is still going--that's great. I want to say thanks to all and a very SPECIAL THANKS to MrWright!! This was a generation of a special breed of men and women (WW11). I don't mean that to take away from anyone elses service--I have always just been awed by the WW11 vets.

John


----------



## slogo

*Veterans*

I had 4 years active Air Force, 61-65, C-130 mechanic and 1 year inactive. Also, 22 years Army National Guard, starting in  Connecticut and ending Wyoming. The last 3 1/2 years as active AGR. I had 2 heart attacks and was retired in 1988. Now enjoying the weather in sunny Florida.


----------



## sptfr43

4 yr USAF '84-'88 aircraft fuel systems tech. sgt. F4, ov10, HH3. George AFB ca, Osan Korea. Clark AFB PI.   Thanks to all of you who served in conflict and those, like me, that didn't.


----------



## Atherton Pens

US Army 1971-1974 (Viet Nam Veteran)

I, too appreciate the service of our veterans and active duty troops.  I try to make a point every time I see an active duty service member to say "Thank you for your service".


----------



## boxxmaker

Oct  59 till nov 62 ,Many pleasent memories and some not so pleasent.Whatched em build the Berlin wall ,then patroled it untill shipped home in nov 62.Went back in in jan 63,spent a few mo's in nam,then went to Korea came home from there in 64,tried to go back to nam,but they said I was nutts and said nope,got hitched in 64 then got out in 66 and that was it.My thanks to all that served.May God Bless you all.


----------



## Dudley Young

U.S. Navy 1957-1979. SMC Retired. Two years in country Viet Nam. Retired in Jacksonville, now living in Sebastian, Fl. It was my pleasure.


----------



## Dixiesweep

USMC 1977-1985 Grunt Marine/Chief cook and bottle washer lol
US Army 1985-1998 Artillery supply sgt

One step son in Marines at Camp Pendelton and leaving for Afghan.
One step son at Fort Drum..10th Mtn


----------



## ElMostro

US Army, 1986-2008, 35D
82nd Airborne
2nd Armored Cavalry
101st Air Assault
2nd Infantry Division

2 kids currently in the Naval Academy

Happily Retired!


----------



## monark88

USAF. E-4. X-ray Tech, Carswell AFB Hospital: 2003-2007. Probably shoulda stayed in. Now retired Pub. School teacher and x- small business person.


----------



## monark88

Got me to thinking. i believe that a main reason we all are proud of our service is that for the first time in our young lives we were doing a job that had a PURPOSE. Most of us have had satisfying jobs since, but maybe not with a purpose equal to the military experience. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## rolltide4469

USAF 2001 - 2010
USAFR 2010 - Current

Munitions

IYAAYAS!!!


----------



## wood128

USAF 1955 - 1984 Retired LTCOL . Navigator Instructor & Flight Examiner ...5000 + Flight hours in the C-122 Lockheed Constellation .........Weapons System Development Engineer WPAFB , Ohio


----------



## philipff

Naval Aviator, helicopters, 3 wars, too many deployments to count, 31yrs- that's enough.  Proud to have served.  Phil


----------



## Florida Marine

Tony's Pens said:


> If you were in the military or presently in the Military will you please give a brief description of what branch, date served and you present Status and Rank if you feel comfortable listing it. This is so we all can Thank You for your service. :usflag:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Tony



Have been in the 'Corps since 1990, got out for a few years and back in...  Am on my 3rd war since joining - lots of deployed time.  Son of a Marine, and grandson of a squid...and great grandson of a soldier, kinda runs in the blood.

Communications Officer by trade, have made it to the lofty rank of LtCol of Marines.

Thanks to all that serve - especially this weekend.

Sean


----------



## TerryDowning

USAF Active Duty 1985-2000
USAF IMA Reservist 2000 - 2006

Thanks to all those currently serving, those that have served (In any capacity, for however long, it really doesn't matter) and especially thanks and remembrance to those that give most or all for this great country of ours.


----------



## Grizzlyss

*Does Canadian Military count?*

Canadian Airforce 1981 to 2005.
Master Corporal,
Non-Destructive Testing.
Posting include; Comox, B.C. Germany, Cold Lake AB, and Moose Jaw, SK.
Last 6 years as NDT Supervisor and Senior Tech (only one too, LOL) with the Canadian Snowbirds Air Demonstration Squadron.


----------



## danroggensee

U.S. Army 1962- 1970 VN 68-69 E-5 Sound Ranger and Rader and S-4


----------



## run91

US Navy 1969 - 1981


----------



## theidlemind

U.S. Army 1981-1989
63W wheeled vehicle mechanic.


----------



## tjseagrove

USN Firecontrolman 1st Class (E-6)
1981-1991

Worked on the AN-SPG 53F Modified Fire Control radar for a 5" 54 Gun System. 

Served on the USS Wainwright CG-28 and then the Charleston Naval Shipyard.

Thank you everyone else for your service and a prayer for those who are not with us today....

Tom


----------



## monark88

USAF '63-'67 X-ray Tech Carswell AFB, Tx. E-4  Also shoulda stayed on for 20.


----------



## Mariner1

USN 1980-1984 honorably discharged under medical conditions. E-4 
ET Nuke, USS Spadefish 1983-1984.


----------



## wood128

USAF - 1955 - 1985 instructor navigator , flight examiner C-54 & C -121 Charleston AFB , SC  weapon systems development WPAFB , Ohio retired Lt.Col


----------



## woodgraver

USN, 1983 - 2008.  USS BREMERTON (SSN 698), USS TEXAS (CGN 39), USS LONG BEACH (CGN 9), USS NIMITZ (CVN 68), USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN (CVN 72).  I went from boats to hotels


----------



## glennw

My name is Glenn Wiederman Culinary Specialist Chief(Mess Management Specialistfor the old navy folk.) I have been on Active duty since Feb 1992-present. I have been in the Silent Service my enitre career. Served on 4 trident Submarines (USS TENN SSBN 734 (B), USS MARYLAND SSBN 738(B), USS WYOMING SSBN 742 (G), USS ALASKA SSBN 732 (B) and 3 Fast Boats USS SILVERSIDES SSN 679(1ST BOAT), USS BOISE SSN 764, and one more but cant remember the name. And I been on 3 shore duty billits base galley in kingsbay, recruiting duty out of NRD Jacksonville, and back to the Kingsbay Base Galley, Kingsbay Ga. I ve spent more than half of my enlistment in Kingsbay. I love it here that is why I will retire in Georgia.



Feb 1992-PRESENT CPO(E-7)
Dont mess with the Mess.


----------



## donlittle

Army National Guard 56-57. US Navy ET3 57-60 LST 1156. LST stands for Long Slow Target


----------



## IPD_Mr

ssajn said:


> 6 years US Coast Guard, Quartermaster on the USCGC Raritan. A 110 ft Ice Breaker/Search and Rescue boat.
> 7 years Army National guard, 1/121 FA. Fire direction control, Forward Observer, Sniper.


 
Dave do you remember what an RDP was.  I doubt they even teach charts and darts anymore.


----------



## IPD_Mr

How many that have served in the services can actually imagine what their life would be like today if they had not served. Good or bad, peace or war the service changes you. Many of us would not be who we are if it was not for the growing up that we did in the service. I do appreciate all that the Army taught and instilled in me. There are many things I would have never done or experienced had it not been for the service. I most enjoyed the people of Holland when on REFORGER and living in West Germany was a real treat. To bad we don't have a beer man here like we did in Germany.  :biggrin:  I miss you Hans!  State side was not as fun.  My first trip to Ft. Irwin NTC was enough to tell me I NEVER wanted to live in Barstow, they certainly did not need to send me back two more times to confirm that feeling.   

Thanks to all that went before me and paved the way.  I served with a couple of guys that were in during Viet Nam.  Those that served during that era really got the short end of the stick.  To those who followed after us, thank you for keeping the traditions strong and serving not only your country but yourselves as well.

Now how many remember their three general orders?  :biggrin:


----------



## hanau

Army 86-92 and 94-95
 67S Oh-58D helicopter crewcheif

Best Thing I ever did in my life.
Dropped out of High School and joined the Army at the age of 17.

I honestly believe if I didn't do the military route, I would of had a not so good of life.
been married for 18 years (met her while station in Germany, she was also active duty) 2 kids.
And a good job.

24 Id Savannah Ga 
Task Force Viper 3Ad Hanau Germany/South West Asia
4/2 Cav Ft Bragg


----------



## gandsande

USAF from 89' - 93'  Fire protection spec. E4  left under reduction on forces (HAHA look what that did for us)  in 93' with a medical for asthma on the side.  I was deployed to Operation desert storm for 9 months out of the 501st engineering from Hill AFB in Utah.  After returning state side folowing the storm I went to to Osan AB in S.Korea for a year then to Indiana for a final 6 months and closing The base.

I regret leaving for the reduction in forces or any other reason.  I'd be 20+ yrs and with full pension not to mention still able to support my country. 

Greg


----------



## hanau

IPD_Mr said:


> r three general orders?  :biggrin:


I will guard post and everything with in my post till properly relived

all I can remember.
I did google the rest.


----------



## jallan

USAF 60-62 Sac MP Hon. Discharge Mother very sick only son.
God Bless All Our Troops.
Jallan


----------



## navycop

hanau said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> 
> r three general orders? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I will guard post and everything with in my post till properly relived
> 
> all I can remember.
> I did google the rest.
Click to expand...

 Something about obeying the orders of those appointed over me.
I will quit my post only when properly relieved.
Be alert during hours of darkness and challenge anyone on or about my post.
To give the signal in times of emergency
These are just off the top of my head. Been out of the game since 2008.


----------



## Hess

USS Forestall 74 to 76  disabled vet

Thanks to all past ,present and furture

My Father was in the 1st Special service Force  They were US and Can.  The Germans called the the Devils Brigade

The never once lost any ground they took  the start of the Green Beret  the Knife  in the GB patch was the knife used by the 1st SSF  Their  red white and blue shoulder cord has never been used since  that I know or the knife

Thanks Dad  Francis O Heston (Hess) to most  Francis if he was in trouble with mom


----------



## BKelley

Thank all you men who served in military.  Because of you I am able to sleep at night unafraid knowing that you are protecting me.  Because of physical limitations I did not serve in the military, but worked with the Air Force as a Tech Rep in Chateauroux, France, Spangdahlem, Germany,  Ernest Harmon, New Foundland,  Pepperell Air Base, Newfoundland,  Thule AB Greendland, Elmendorf, Alaska, Hickam, Hawaii, Clark Air Base, P.I. and a handful of bases state side.  I know some of the rigors and hardships that our military men under go.  My hat is off to all of you. God bless each of you.

Ben


----------



## nava1uni

Let's not forget all of the women who have served in the military, been nurses in war zones, ferried planes during World War II and provided all of the support services in all the conflicts that the US has been involved.
Thank you to all of the men and women who have served in the military to help protect our rights and to further the freedom and rights of others less fortunate then the citizens of the USA.


----------



## djz9

Army  MP   8/74  to   9/79  Ft Dix, Ft, McCullan, Ft, Bliss   E4    591st MP Co.


----------



## Dudley Young

U S NAVY 1956-1976.


----------



## Tampa Pete

Drafted Feb 1969, serviced with the 1st Armored Division, Fort Hood. 34th Support group, Saigon, Vietnam. 59th Ordance Group Germany. Discharged Jan 1972


----------



## cmccarter

*USAF*

USAF- 1968-1988 -- MSgt Tactical Satellite Commuications ( 3rd Mob)


----------



## jasontg99

USN.  1995 till present.  Chief Electronic Technician.


----------



## Boomer

*US Navy*

USN mess cook.


----------



## Scratch

obone said:


> US Army 69-70 Viet Nam 1st Cav



Obone, I have a Buddy who served in Viet Nam, 1st Cav, 68-69.


----------



## Scratch

I myself never served and have regretted it almost my whole life. I'm 49.
Both my Sons are serving in our Armed Forces. My Oldest is in the U.S. Army Res. and has served one tour in Kuwait and will most likely deploy to Iraq in August. My youngest Graduates H.S. this Friday and has already enlisted in the U.S. Air Force.  Just waiting on his call to start Basic.


----------



## fiferb

82-86- U.S. Army - 11C - Mortarman, Airborne, Vicenza, Italy and Ft. Bragg.
Then National Guard and Reserves.
89-05 - Army Aviator. 
Now retired.

I had the pleasure of working with Mr. Vic and I have to tell you he is one of the finest Warrant Officers I've ever worked with.

I'd also like to share that my father was 21 years Air Force, my son and stepson both went Army. One as a paratrooper at the 82d, the other commissioned and still serving.


----------



## Sawdust46

USMC 1966-1968 (almost a lifetime) Recon in Vietnam, Semper Fi!


----------



## RHossack

USMC - with the pleasure of being in SE Asia 1965-1967 as the units Marksman.

Got to see all kind of neat stuff like little kids with hand grenades, agent orange and Nancy Sinatra.

Was informed I used an improper term so corrected the post.


----------



## ragz

USN 1992-2001 Aviation Weapons systems operator/Rescue Swimmer
Current USN Civilian Analyst


----------



## Sawdust46

For RHossack, I got to Bob Hope at Hill 327.  Oh, he had Ann Margaret with him.


----------



## JDJ309

*Navy*

Navy corpsman '65 - '68. Served with Bravo Co, 3rd Recon, USMC. Khe Sanh vet. I am now a disabled vet. Thanks to all vets past and present for your service to our country.


----------



## maxman400

US Cost Guard 1977-1980, PO3


----------



## Techie

U.S. Navy 1979-85, Electronics Technician First Class (E-6)

USS Briscoe DD-977, Persian Gulf 
USS Yorktown CG-48, plankowner


----------



## prophetmkr

USMC 1966 - 1970 - Vietnam Veteran


----------



## abearpens

Army Stinger Missile Team Chief E-4 Specialist 16S10Y attached to Bradley 92-95 Active with Honorable Discharge . I was also Texas National Guard as Lightwheel Mechanic 95-97. I left the Guard Due to there was some lowly thieves in my unit and poor leadership. I went inactive from them.


----------



## oldstoker

Royal Australian Navy 1969-1977 Stoker (Engineering)
Vietnam 1969-1970 on HMAS Vendetta


----------



## Christian

British Army
2nd Battalion Scots Guards 1977 - 1984
Falklands Veteran, medically discharged due to wounds.

_Nemo Me Impune Laccessit_

Chris


----------



## BamaYank

*USAF.....1964-1969....*

E-4 Security Police, Dyess AFB - Abilene, TX, Clark Field, - PI, Last assignment Hickam AFB, PACAF Honor Guard Unit, serving under Gen. Jack Ryan, (3 Finger Jack)!


----------



## John Pratt

U.S. Army Infantry, 1985-2008, Retired First Sergeant, Desert Storm, OIF, OEF, Still serving as a DoD Civilian.


----------



## USNR'03

Retired Fire Controlman (FC1) E-6. 1983-2003 Tours on the Carl Vinson, Midway Decomissined Rodney M. Davis and Commisioned USS The Sullivans. I miss the friends I've made along the way.

Son of a Sailor, with 2 now serving.

Thank you for your service!!


----------



## Pepsi

USMC 1968-1969- 1974-1975  Disabled Viet-Nam vet  E-3


----------

